# Die Zukunft des LMB - Last minute biking/Verabredungen im Lokalforum



## sun909 (22. August 2014)

Hi,
das einst reich gefüllte LMB, zu finden hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/termine.php

weist im "Hochsommer" mitten im August nur noch ganze 8 (!) Termine auf.

Davon sind die Hälfte aus dem Lokalforum hier, daher stellt sich mir die Frage, ob man das nicht alternativ organisieren kann.

Über den Link in der Kopfzeile versteckt sich das ganze aktuell übrigens unter "mehr" rechts neben dem Posteingang. 

Nun denn, selber bin ich eigentlich wg. der Touren hier im Forum gelandet und habe viele nette Touren und Biker kennengelernt.

Bitten an die Mods, das LMB wieder präsenter zu postieren waren in den vergangenen Monaten viele im Forum "Anregungen etc." dabei, aber es kamen exakt NULL Antworten dazu.

Schade, schade, Hat jemand eine Idee?

schönen gruß
Carsten


----------



## Redfraggle (22. August 2014)

Zeiten ändern sich-in Zeiten in denen keiner mehr selbige hat,wird sich viel komplikationsloser über diverse Messenger verabredet.Ehrlich gesagt weiß ich nicht wie man das ändern sollte,in einem Forum,in dem Werbung das wichtigste zu sein scheint!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PoliceCar (22. August 2014)

Tja, Zeiten ändern sich.
Als ich den Forenwechsel im Dezember mitverfolgt habe war mir sofort klar wo die Reise hinführen sollte. Das habe ich seinerzeit auch hinreichend kundgetan. Vielleicht sind die Zeiten der großen Gruppentouren auch einfach vorbei. Der Sport entwicklet sich derzeit wohl eher in Richtung "Flugdisziplin" mit Liftanschluß ... Will sich ja niemand mehr anstrengen. Moderne Zeiten ...

Und - bei den Fliegern kann man noch richtig abkassieren bis auch dieser Markt gesättigt ist. Tourer hingegen fahren ihre unkomplizierten und innovationsarmen Bikes doch ewig. 

Gerne würde ich auch wieder Gruppenfahrten im KöFo machen. Der Werbeaufwand ist aber einfach zu groß ...


Aber nur z. I.: Facebook&Co. sind keinesfalls eine Lösung für eine funktionierende Community.

Gruß 

Ach ja, das neue Forum läuft immer noch nicht rund. Mit XP bin ich froh, wenn ich denn mal reinkomme. Also - ab dafür ...


----------



## Trekki (22. August 2014)

Ich muss zugeben, dass ich einige Termine versteckt eingegeben habe, um mir nicht den Spam (im Sinne von Mitfahrern, die des MTB nicht mächtig sind) einzufangen. Dies könnte auch bei anderen so gehandhabt werden, aber die Liste ist bestimmt deutlich kürzer als früher. 
Spam: ich denke da noch an die Tour von sun909, bei der 2 ausgerastet sind, weil er sich verfahren hat. 

Auch sehe ich es ähnlich wie sun909, das LMB entfand ich bei meinem Einstieg hier im Forum als DAS Highligt.

Die Werbung hat mich nur ganz kurz gestört, jetzt habe ich einen Blocker installiert. Die neue Forumssoftware mag ich sogar inzwischen.

Insgesamt komme ich aber gut klar mit dem aktuellen Zustand: Eigene Touren, die mir wichtig sind, bewerbe ich ausserhalb vom LMB (z.B. im TT Thread oder persönlich). Solo-Touren sind häufiger geworden ansonsten gibt es ja bei den bekannten Terminen, Threads und IGs viele Angebote zum mitfahren.
Ein Neuling wird so natürlich nicht angesprochen. Hier könnte tatsächlich eine Lücke entstanden sein.


----------



## luckylocke (22. August 2014)

Durch das LMB habe ich viele schöne Gegenden kennen gelernt. Mittlerweile ist aus den Gegenden nichts mehr zu lesen. Alle scheinen sich über Facebook zu organisieren. Da ich kein Freund von Facebook bin, fahre ich lieber mit meinen Leutchen durch die Gegend. 
Es ist schade, dass nicht auf die Anregungen von sun reagiert wurde.


----------



## Trail Surfer (22. August 2014)

Ich habe heuer das LMB häufiger genutzt und auch ausschließlich positive Erfahrungen mit den Ööskirchern um Jürgen, Troisdorfern um Oli und andere...nunfreue ich mich auf die erste DIMB-Ausfahrt mit sun909 / Carsten an diesem Sonntag und bin auch kurzentschlossen DIMB-Mitglied geworden. 
Facebook ist absolut keine Alternative, viel mehr ein NoGo, aber jedem das Seine und das wichtigste....weiterhin viel Spaß am schönsten Freizeitsport ever


----------



## Redfraggle (22. August 2014)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> Tja, Zeiten ändern sich.
> Als ich den Forenwechsel im Dezember mitverfolgt habe war mir sofort klar wo die Reise hinführen sollte. Das habe ich seinerzeit auch hinreichend kundgetan. Vielleicht sind die Zeiten der großen Gruppentouren auch einfach vorbei. Der Sport entwicklet sich derzeit wohl eher in Richtung "Flugdisziplin" mit Liftanschluß ... Will sich ja niemand mehr anstrengen. Moderne Zeiten ...
> 
> Und - bei den Fliegern kann man noch richtig abkassieren bis auch dieser Markt gesättigt ist. Tourer hingegen fahren ihre unkomplizierten und innovationsarmen Bikes doch ewig.
> ...



Das stimmt so nicht.Wir sind häufig in größeren Gruppen unterwegs,nur verabreden wir uns seltener über das LMB.
Außerdem sollte jeder die Art von mountainbiken betreiben,die ihm/ihr Spaß macht.
Vielleicht ist man heute zu bequem etwas ins LMB zu stellen,von dem man denkt,schaut sich ja eh keiner an.
Neue Leute tummeln sich oft in den Lokalfreds.


----------



## Redfraggle (22. August 2014)

Es gibt natürlich ganz treue Recken wie den Jürgen (Jokomen),der ganz viele Einträge macht!
Das darf man auch nicht vergessen!


----------



## londart (22. August 2014)

ich finde das lmb ist etwas zu versteckt und müßte stärker hervorgehoben werden. ich hab es nur durch zufall über nen link im lokalforum hier gefunden.


----------



## supasini (23. August 2014)

auch wenn ich beruflich bedingt deutlich weniger zum Fahren allgemein, zum Mitfahren bei Touren und erst recht zum Anbieten komme als früher, so halte ich das LMB im Grunde doch für die "demokratische" Alternative zu allen anderen Möglichkeiten. Wie viele wissen kann ich z.B. WhatsApp auf meinem Handy nicht installieren, da ich auch meine berufliche Termin- und Kontaktverwaltung über google mache und nicht will, dass whatsapp mit den Rechten, die das Programm erfordert, meine Kontakte scannt und saugt. Da ist die Krake google in den AGB schon deutlich besser aufgestellt. Also: klares Plädoaje für LMB


----------



## Seelrider (23. August 2014)

Ich komme leider seit einiger Zeit weniger zum Fahren.

Ich bedauere auch die Entwicklung hier im LMB und im Forum, aber kann die Entwicklung auch verstehen.
Mir ist das "Gesichtsbuch" im Netz suspekt und wird und wurde von mir nie genutzt. 
Es gibt Geschäftsmodelle von großen Konzernen im Netz, die oft unkritisch in Kauf genommen werde. Ich bin, wie einige andere Personen hier, aus der Generation der 60er und 70er Jahre, wo die Freiheit und der Datenschutz scheinbar einen anderen Stellenwert hatte. 
Wenn man sich mal im Wald mit dem Mobiltelefon verirrt, wissen wir wo wir nachfragen müssen, wer dann unsere Position genau kennt. 

Zur Nutzung IBC:
Ich war in den 80er und 90er Jahren ein egoistischer Alleinfahrer und wollte mit dem ATB/MTB Abenteuer erleben. Im neuen Jahrtausend die Wende im Kopf, jetzt wollte ich gerne in Gemeinschaften meine Erlebnisse teilen. Dazu schien mir die Plattform IBC mit LMB als gut geeignet, ohne Verpflichtung, ohne Vereinsmeierei, einfach neue MTBler kennenlernen und rollen ohne GPS u.s.w...

Zu den unterschiedlichen Strömungen in der MTB Welt:
Meine MTB Interessen und Vorlieben zu bestimmten Pfaden und Strecken hat sich seit Beginn auf dem MTB 1985 nie geändert. Was man früher unter "Freeriden" verstand, ist heute irgendwie etwas anderes. 
Meine MTB Maxime ist und bleibt: Abenteuer, Naturerlebnis, Fahrtechnik, Kraft und Kondition ohne Verpflichtungen.

Fazit:
Auch ich bedauere die Entwicklung, aber jede Zeit hat seine Zeugen und Teilnehmer. 

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (23. August 2014)

Ich finde, die netten Leut die man in unserer Region immer wieder aufs Neue neu trifft, werden durch das neue Forendesign nicht weniger  das meiste geht für mich zwar am LMB vorbei, aber trotzdem lassen sich dort - für den hinreichend beruflich ausgelasteten - immer wieder schöne Gelegenheiten finden, mal über den Tellerrand hinauszubiken.
Also, meiner Meinung nach, alles i.O.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (23. August 2014)

Bin was das LMB angeht geteilter Meinung. 
Zum einen find ich es auch schade das mittlerweile im LMB so wenig los ist. Nutze es zwar selber relativ wenig es gibt aber jede Menge Stoff für Touren und somit auch daraus resultierend Tourberichte und Disskussionen im Forum welche ich mit Interesse verfolgt habe. Legendär die Tourberichte um Wehebach und Tomburg, was hab ich mir nen Wolf gefreut. 

Auf der anderen Seite bin ich auch ehrlich zakhaft dort was einzustellen, weil man über die Jahre doch den ein oder andern kennenlernt mit dem man dann kein zweites mal fahren möchte. Und da sich im LMB Hinz&Kunz einträgt bin ich da relativ Vorsichtig geworden. Um es mal ehrlich auf den Punkt zu bringen.

Ich fänds fürs LMB aber als erstes mal wieder wichtig das es auf die erste Seite kommt wie früher. Ist aber anscheinend von den Forenmachern nicht so gewünscht, die verabreden sich bestimmt über andere Kanäle sonst würde man dem LMB bestimmt mehr Beachtung schenken.


----------



## Enrgy (24. August 2014)

Hier ab ich letztens noch was dazu geschrieben. Abgesehen davon, daß ich derzeit mal so überhaupt keinen drang aufs mtb habe und mich dabei auch nicht "schlecht" fühle, stimmt es mich auch etwas traurig, daß die vielen festen tourtermine im kbu-land, welche zwischen 2004 und 2010 entstanden sind, fast sämtlich wieder von der bildfläche verschwunden sind. zuerst haben sich die wbts/omba jungs ausgeklinkt und ihr eigenes forum aufgezogen. dann starb der kfl-treff einen langsamen, aber unaufhaltsamen tod, und auch bei uns an der wipperaue wurde es immer dünner mit den regelmäßigen touren. zuerst gings unregelmäßig weiter, dann kamen kurz neue gruppen auf, die aber so schnell verschwanden, wie sie aufgetaucht waren. und nun verabredet man sich eher über die ig oder ist gleich ganz offline unterwegs. 
das einzige, was noch läuft, und da muß ich [email protected] uneingeschränkt zustimmen, sind flugshows. jawoll, bock auf ballern, "braaap", schoner, fullface etc usw. sieht man ja auch hier: wenn eine reise in die filzies oder stromberg angekündigt wird, kann man sich vor teilnahme kaum retten. eine feierabendtour mit 40km/1000hm findet da schon weniger zuspruch. und so "bekloppte" wie der trekki, die mal eben über 100km abspulen, dazu noch mit kaum trails, geht ja mal garnicht. schaffen aber auch die wenigsten, muß man dazu sagen.


----------



## Trekki (24. August 2014)

Da waren doch Trails, jedoch mit 80km Anlauf (90km für Olli)


----------



## on any sunday (25. August 2014)

Hatte den Betreibern auch schon ein paar Mal wegen des versteckten LMB meine Meinung gesagt, denen ist das aber scheinbar vollkommen egal. In dem Fall war früher wirklich alles besser. Habe ja selber das LMB reichlich benutzt, Feierabend Runden bis Marathonveranstaltungen, das Deppenaufkommen war/ist sehr gering und wenn welche dabei waren, kamen die bestimmt kein zweites Mal. 

Aber komischerweise geht es mir im Moment wie Herrn Enrgy, der Drang aufs Rad ist sehr eingeschränkt und wenn wird mit alten Veteranen durchs Gelände geradelt.


----------



## jokomen (25. August 2014)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Es gibt natürlich ganz treue Recken wie den Jürgen (Jokomen),der ganz viele Einträge macht! Das darf man auch nicht vergessen!



Und das wird auch weiterhin so bleiben! Meine DO-Runden haben sich hier zu einer festen Bank entwickelt, sodaß auch in meiner Abwesenheit sich die Biker sogar weiterhin hier vor Ort treffen und eine Runde gemeinsam drehen. Es kennen sich ja jetzt einige fast genauso aus wie ich und können den Guido spielen.  Habe in der Zeit auch viele Einsteiger/Neulinge mit Fahrtechnikerfahrungen füttern können, sodaß diese mit großen Spaß und sturzfrei eine meiner üblichen Trailrunden überstehen konnten.
Über Zulauf kann ich mich aber auch nicht beklagen. Bei den eingestellten SA-Runden muss ich sogar die Teilnehmerzahl limitieren, damit die Gruppe überschaubar bleibt. Und manchmal muss ich dann zu Tricks greifen, damit auch nicht mehr mitfahren..... Stelle ich aber auch nicht mehr so häufig ein. Früher hatten wir wöchentlich oder alle 14 Tage eine SA-Tour im LMB. Jetzt habe ich nur so alle 6 Wochen mal darauf Lust.
Privat geht aber auch bei uns die Tendenz hin, sich immer öfters mit den Leuten am WE zu verabreden, die man mittlerweile hier übers Forum kennen gelernt hat. Teils über Telefon, PN über auch über FB, bin da aber nicht wirklich aktiv....Mein Handy heißt auch nicht Schmartfpon und hat diese Funktionalität, dafür kann ich es aber ohne aufzuladen, eine Woche lang im Wald auf den Boden schmeißen und durch den Dreck ziehen, und dann trotzdem noch telefonieren. 
Früher hat mit das LMB auch besser gefallen, die Präsens leidet in der neuen Form meiner Meinung nach, auch etwas!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (26. August 2014)

Dies ist zwar aus SH, wird aber dort ein Knock Out für alle LMB Touren sein.


----------



## Kettenfresser (27. August 2014)

Ich muss auch sagen das mich die Umstellung des Forum gestört hat.
Es war/ist doch teilweise sehr aufwendig.
Was die LMB angeht finde es auch sehr schade das diese hier teilweise hier im Forum so versteckt sind.
Früher waren die noch auf der Startseite , aber da ist oh wunder jetzt Werbung.
Klar muss das Forum ja auch über diese Werbung finanzieren aber das Aufgrund des LMB zu machen finde ich schon schade.
Glaube auch das dies einen Zusammenhang da stellt warum nur noch so wenige Termine eingetragen werden.
Des weiteren spielen auf Facebook und Co. Eine Rolle . Heut zu Tage will jeder Daumen sehen. Selbst hier im Forum hat das Einzug gefunden.
Auch der damalige Einzug der „IG“ hat dazu beigetragen das man sich quasi in der Festen Gruppe befindet und mit dieser auch Hauptsächlich fährt.
Es gab/gib natürlich auch „Zugpferde“ aber die werden auch weniger.
Auch der Sport ( Touren fahren ) ist schwieriger geworden .  Viel möchten heute nur noch „ballern“


----------



## sun909 (27. August 2014)

Moin, 
danke für eure Kommentare!

Erstmal zu SH: 
Hier gibt es wohl "Entwarnung":
http://www.schleswig-holstein.de/MWAVT/DE/Service/Presse/PI/2014/140825_radtouren_klarstellung.html
Trotzdem eine unglaubliche Vorstellung, was dort ein "Amt" abliefert. Bürgernähe... ne ist klar...

Facebook&Whatsapp&Co: 
Hier kann man eh die Zeit nicht zurückdrehen. Da geht es mir auch weniger drum, auch wenn ich die ersten beiden Datenkraken bewußt nicht nutze bzw. deinstalliert habe (und deutlich weniger mitkriege...)
Die Leute, die sich dort verabreden, haben selten (Windecker-Truppe) was eingestellt und sich meist im kleinen Kreis getroffen. 

Zugpferde:
Hier sind in der Tat einige Leute gar nicht mehr zu finden. Spooky, und andere waren in der Vergangenheit häufig zu finden als Anbieter von tollen Touren, haben sich aber entweder ganz oder fast rausgezogen aus beruflichen oder wie auch immer gearteten Gründen. Kann man leider auch nichts gegen machen...

Mein Problem ist halt eher, dass durch das Nicht-Mehr-Sichtbar-Sein das LMB stirbt. Bei meinem Browser (Safari) auch oben über "Mehr" aktuell nicht zu erreichen. 

Die Admins scheinen das Sterben des LMB in Kauf zu nehmen (oder zu wollen?) bzw. werden es wohl dann irgendwann wg. Nichtnutzung vom Netz nehmen  Das zeigt alleine schon das völlige Ignorieren sämtlicher Anfragen.

Gerade so große Treffen wie TeamIII-Tour, Ghetto-Weihnacht etc. sind ja nicht die einzigen Anlässe, bei denen man sich quer mischen kann. Im Vorstellungsthread laufen viele Leute aus der Region auf, die nicht wissen, wo sie hinsollen und total verwundert sind, dass es so was wie das LMB gibt.

Nun denn, was kann man tun? 

Sollen wir hier einen eigenen Thread einrichten mit Verlinkung in das LMB? Vielleicht erbarmt sich ja ein Mod und pinnt das Ding oben an?

grüße
C


----------



## Enrgy (27. August 2014)

ich habe schon seit urzeiten das lmb als eigenes icon in der lesezeichen-symbolleiste, das sollte eigentlich jeder hinkriegen, der es denn vermisst. und das beste - zum lesen braucht man nicht mal das ibc, äääh, mtb werbeforum aufrufen


----------



## sun909 (27. August 2014)

geht ja nicht unbedingt um die Leute, die das LMB kennen  ...


----------



## jokomen (27. August 2014)

Nach oben pinnen mit einem passenden Link wäre ja schon mal ein Anfang. 
Meiner Meinung nach, gehört das LMB aber auf die erste Seite!!!
Wo ich hier im Forum eingestiegen bin und das LMB entdeckt habe, fande ich das als einer der Highlights!


----------



## shmee (27. August 2014)

Tja, the times they are a changing, für mich ist es auch ein Mix aus Bequemlichkeit und dem Problem, grad bei den Dienstagsrunden immer mal wieder deutlich zu viele unangenehme Zeitgenossen dabei gehabt zu haben. Alles in Allem glaube ich aber, dass selbst ohne LMB mit Sicherheit in den Unterforen immer weiter einiges passieren wird und wenn nicht, dann findet es sich vielleicht anderswo, muss ja nicht das große Gesicht oder Wazzapp sein. Und grad die DIMB-Touren hier von dir, Carsten, kommen doch super an. Ich erinnere mich da an eine mit 20 Teilnehmern, von denen 12 ne Sondergenehmigung hatten 

Vielleicht ein wenig OT, aber weil ich es in letzter Zeit, grad hier im Lokalforum immer öfters lese, muss ich mal meinen Senf dazu ablassen:



Enrgy schrieb:


> jawoll, bock auf ballern, "braaap", schoner, fullface etc usw.





Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Auch der Sport ( Touren fahren ) ist schwieriger geworden .  Viel möchten heute nur noch „ballern“



Muss das denn wirklich sein, dass man sich untereinander noch so kanibalisiert? Schon mal überlegt, dass es den Leuten einfach vielleicht wirklich Spaß macht? So wie euch das Touren? Oder dass es einfach Leute wie mich gibt, die beides zu schätzen wissen und genauso wie viele andere ebenso ihre Freude bei ner 1500HM Tour durchs Ahrtal wie auch bei einem Downhilltag in WiBe oder einem Trailtag in Stromberg haben können?

Das ist auch mitnichten weniger sportlich, oder sind Ski-Abfahrer für euch keine Sportler? Ich bin nach einem Tag WiBe nicht wesentlich weniger platt als nach 1500HM im Ahrtal mit Olli, Krämpfe in Oberschenkeln und Unterarmen einbegriffen. Toleranz von den Wanderern/Förstern/Spaziergängern fordern und in einem Atemzug über alle herziehen, die nicht eurer Vorstellung von MTB entsprechen, will nicht in meinen Kopf rein. :/


----------



## Seelrider (27. August 2014)

Hi shmee, ich kann dir nur zustimmen.

Es gibt heute CCFahrer, Tourenfahrer, Allrounder, Trailer, Endurofahrer, Bikebergsteiger, Freerider, Parkfahrer, Downhiller u.s.w...

Erst gab es nur die Pioniere nach dem Motto: "Ich nutze das Fahrrad auf allen Wegen und vielseitiger wie in der Vergangenheit".

Schon nach einigen Jahren wurden die MTBler gespalten in 2 Gruppen. Eine Gruppe wollte sich im Rennen messen und die andere Gruppe wollte ohne Zwänge, ohne Wettkampf ... einfach nur rollen, mal hoch, dann wieder runter,... mal technisch, dann wieder mit Tempo die Herausforderung spüren und erleben, die sogenannten "Freerider".

Freeride bedeutete auch Touren mit allen Varianten von Wegen, auch mal Pfade suchen, mal schieben oder tragen, ohne GPS und doppelten Boden. Tagesziele nicht nur an Höhenmetern und Fahrstrecke festmachen.
Steige versuchen bis die Oberschenkel glühen, egal ob man die Spitze des Hügels erreicht oder mal nicht.

Heute ist "Freeriden" etwas gaaaaanz anderes.

MTB war und ist für viele Menschen ein Ausbruch aus dem Alltag, ohne Versicherung und Pflichten, oft ein kleines Stück Abenteuer.

Ich selber möchte immer wieder die Bewegung spüren, die Einflüssen von Boden, Rad und Körper erleben usw...

Ich glaube es gibt hier viele "bekloppte" Biker die ähnlich denken.

Bitte zeigt Toleranz und Verständnis für alle Arten von MTBlern, genauso gegenüber den anderen Erholungssuchenden auf den Pfaden und Wegen. Wir alle suchen Abwechslung und einen kleinen Ausbruch aus dem Alltag.

Ich lese gerne die Berichte von Touren hier im Forum (die Werbung stört mich in der jetzigen Form nicht).
Ich bewundere die Bilder und ärgere mich, warum wieder mal eine Pflicht, mich von diesem Abenteuer (Erlebnis) abgehalten hat.

Tolle Beispiele der letzten Zeit, die Berichte von der TeamIII Tour, von Pete oder den Tomburgern.

Das LMB war und ist eine schöne Möglichkeit gemeinsam auf Ausflüge zu starten. Wenn dann mal die Gruppe nicht so passt, regelt sich dieser Umstand bereits zur nächsten Tour.

Danke an die Personen, die unermüdlich Touren organisieren und anbieten.


----------



## Pete04 (27. August 2014)

Möcht' ich auch gern mal den Hut reinwerfen ins Rund! All' die Menschen die hier geantwortet haben hab' ich mit wenigen Ausnahmen
auf ausnehmend tollen Touren kennengelernt und als das empfunden was den Sport für mit ausmacht:
Tolle Menschen "mit Rücken" (auch mal gegen 'ne Volksmusikmeinung gegenhaltend...) und Spaß am Nuff und Nabb...
Ganz wichtig vom Shmee: Nur weil scheinbar soviel Spaß am Abwärts zur Zeit zieht heißt das lange noch nicht daß der Kollege
keinen Bock auf Touren hat - wo mit mehr Landschaft und Neuentdeckungen ganz anderes Potential am Ende des WE die
Bikerseele "pimpt". Totale Freude über die vielseitigen Antworten von mir hochgeschätzten Menschen, toll!
@Thomas:[QUOTETolle Beispiele der letzten Zeit, die Berichte von der TeamIII Tour, von Pete oder den Tomburgern.][/QUOTE]
Vielen, dicken Dank! Wer einmale den Vorsatz ins Breviet gepackt hat der Allgemeinheit am Abend eine Möglichkeit ins
Tourenheft zu geben weiss wieviel Zusatzzeit - auf die eigentliche Erholung - zukommt... Das sind doch die Dinge die einen
beim "Kaminfeuer" (an dreckeligen, verregneten freien Tagen) so befeuern und zum Aufbruch bringen...
Gutes Fred - bitte weiter reinfeuern...*Werbung* hat uns nitt aufs Bike gebracht (Ett wäre jedenfalls ein seltener, weiblicher Vorname!)
 Weiter bitte sinnfindend feste druff, der Pete...


----------



## Enrgy (27. August 2014)

herrlich, schon driftet das hier in richtung "guter biker-böser biker" ab 
*abo off*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (27. August 2014)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Viel möchten heute nur noch „ballern“


Jeder soll das fahren auf was er Lust hast. Ich habe damit gemeint das das Leben heute durchgeplant bis zu den letzten Sekunden.

Wenn dann was schief geht ( Platten / etc. ) dann drücken die auf´s Tempo=ballern.

Nicht zu verwechseln mit der Vorliebe viel Bergabfahren zu wollen.


----------



## Trail Surfer (27. August 2014)

sun909 schrieb:


> Nun denn, was kann man tun?
> 
> Sollen wir hier einen eigenen Thread einrichten mit Verlinkung in das LMB? Vielleicht erbarmt sich ja ein Mod und pinnt das Ding oben an?
> 
> ...


Beziehungsweise eine Online-Petition für ein verbessert sichtbares LMB, vielleicht auch mal ein Gedanke die "Macher" der IBC zum Denken zu bewegen?!


----------



## Trekki (27. August 2014)

@sun909 : danke für den Link. Die Aussage vom Landesminister, die im letzten Absatz zitiert wird, würde ich unter "gut gemeint" einsortieren. Aber der hat wohl immer noch rote Ohren, von den Ohrfeigen, die er einstecken musste.


----------



## Redfraggle (27. August 2014)

Das mit dem Fred mit Link ist doch ne gute Idee,da von offizieller Seite auf mehrfache Beschwerde nicht reagiert wurde!


----------



## Pete04 (27. August 2014)

Pscht, eigentlich geht ett hoch hier drum...:




....nothing else matters - und lassen mers uns darübers doch mal wieder finden und definieren...
...und datt Übergewicht an Profilern (hab abba HM gemacht / hab abba Kilometers geschrubbt)
mal wohltuend wieder aussem Focus werfen - Lasse Leute reden! John, die Pupils (alias Pupillen) 80 Km 
zum Trail pedalieren lassen iss fair - se wollten ja nich anders...


----------



## sun909 (28. August 2014)

Hi,
Diskussion über "Ballern" oder die diversen Gruppen sind hier sicherlich fehl am Platz.

Das LMB ist für alle da...

Egal, ob zum Bikepark-Fahren oder zum Touren oder für alternative Sportarten etc.

Von daher lasst das lieber außen vor.

Vielleicht hilft es ja,wenn ihr im Forum Anregungen, Kritik (gaaaanz unten im Forum) mal was in den dort von mir erstellten Thread postet.

Online-Petition sehe ich als schwierig an, hier genug klicks zusammenzukriegen, da  müßten wir schon alle Regionalforen überschwemmen 

grüße
C.

P.S. John: hoffe, er hat nicht nur rote Ohren bekommen! Ein 3(!) Seiten Erlass, wie damit umzugehen sei, geht ja allen Gemeinden dort zu. Prüfung kostet übrigens läppsche 50€. Ganz clever, um nicht von allen überrannt zu werden...


----------



## sun909 (28. August 2014)

Hier übrigens der Link ins Unterforum "Vorschläge/Feedback/Hilfe".

Seit Freitag letzter Woche kein einziger inhaltlicher Post der Mods/Admins dazu...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/die-...e-mitfahrgemeinschaften.720720/#post-12265839

grüße


----------



## shmee (29. August 2014)

Ich gehe leider auch davon aus, dass sich da wenig bis gar nix tun wird. Im Feedback-Forum ist insgesamt ja ziemlich tote Hose was die Admins angeht. Gut, grad ist Eurobike, da kann ich mir vorstellen, dass die gut zu tun haben. Aber wie hier schon mehrfach angemerkt scheint der Fokus doch insgesamt mehr auf MTB-*News* denn auf dem MTB-_Forum_ zu liegen. Leider....

Was deine dort im Thread beschriebenen Probleme angeht Carsten: Safari 5.05 ist jetzt auch schon gute 4 Jahre alt, in Browserjahren entspricht das ca. 15.  So aus eigener Erfahrung weiß ich, dass Webseitentenwicklung für ältere Browser echt die Hölle ist. Gibt es für dich nicht die Möglichkeit, auf die aktuellste Version zu wechseln? Mit Safari 7 habe ich zumindest keine Probleme das LMB über das Menü aufzurufen, ebenso wenig mit allen anderen aktuellen Browsern unter Mac/Win.

Falls du noch auf Snow Leopard unterwegs bist: kannst du nicht auf Mavericks updaten? Bei den meisten Macs ab Baujahr 2009 geht das ohne Probleme und zumindest bei meinem MacMini 2009 und dem iMac aus 2008 bei meinen Eltern brachte das nen ordentlichen Geschwindigkeitszuwachs. Ist ja ein kostenloses Update.


----------



## Sechser (29. August 2014)

Dann gehöre ich wohl auch schon zur Altmetall-Ecke ...
MacMini early 2009, 10.6.8, Safari 5.1.10 (6534.59.10)

LMB erreiche ich ohne Probleme, aber da gibt’s ja sowieso nichts zu sehen.
Carsten: Vielleicht hilft ja bereits das kleine Update auf 5.1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shmee (29. August 2014)

Wie gesagt, ich habe mit alter Hardware und Mavericks gute Erfahrungen gemacht, selbst auf einem 2008/9er iMac, versucht es einfach mal, ist ja in einer Stunde erledigt. Ist ja bei Snow Leopard mittlerweile auch eine Frage der Sicherheit, der Support ist ja mehr oder minder eingestellt.


----------



## Trekki (3. September 2014)

Termin (nicht generell, es geht nur um einen einzelnen Termin): Mittwoch, 8.10. eine Trekki Tagestour
Grobe Idee: auf den Wanderwegen des Eifelvereins von Bonn zur Mosel.
Z.B. Rheinhöhenweg bis zur Ahr, auf der 11 weiter, über die 1 oder 2 nach Süden und dann die 14 bis Andernach. Dies ist aber noch sehr grob geplant.
Dies werden wieder viele km und Höhenmeter. Passt aber zu meinen Tourenwünschen aber nicht zu Jedermann und -frau. Dies ist ja oben schon mehrfach betont worden.

Link


----------



## Trekki (4. September 2014)

@sun909 : ich verstehe nicht den Thread "*Top-Thema: Termine Last-Minute-Biking im Lokalforum Köln/Bonn/Umgebung!*"

Wir haben doch gemeinsam festgestellt, dass jeder Touren nach eigenen Gesichtspunkten aussucht. Mir ist es z.B. wichtig nicht allzuweit mit dem Auto zu fahren. Andere fahren gerne bis nach Stromberg oder Winterberg. Mit dem Vorfilter "Lokal KBU" nimmst Du hier aber dieses Kriterium für alle hin. Daher bin ich etwas verwirrt.

-trekki


----------



## sun909 (4. September 2014)

Das hast du falsch verstanden (oder ich missverständlich ausgedrückt  ).

Ging eigentlich um alle Touren, die von Leuten AUS dem KBU veranstaltet werden... 

Also auch Touren mit Start weiter weg...

Grüsse


----------



## MTB-Kao (10. September 2014)

Ich habe auch früher regelmäßig Touren ausgeschrieben, war aber zwei Jahre off und musste dieses Jahr erst einmal schauen, ob ich die ganzen Trails wiederfinde  Was bei mir gegen das Guiding spricht ist der Punkt, dass ich flexibel nach Lust und Laune starten kann. So muss ich nicht zu einer bestimmten Zeit an einem bestimmten Punkt sein und um 17 oder 18 Uhr hatte sich schon "damals" in der Regel niemand angemeldet.

Aber ich denke, die ein oder andere Tour werde ich zukünftig wieder ausschreiben. Oder ich fahre wieder mal bei Bibi mit


----------



## Konfuzius (5. Dezember 2014)

Es tut sich ja offenbar was beim LMB!

Zumindest gibt es seit gestern rechts oben wieder ein "Last Minute" auf der Startseite.
Mir persönlich erscheint das neue Design allerdings etwas unübersichtlich und es fehlen (noch?) wesentliche Informationen...

Drum hab ich ein wenig gebastelt und die LMB-Schnellübersicht wieder auf die Startseite gebracht.
Statt des IBC-Logos erscheint ein Kasten mit den nächsten 6 LMB-Terminen, ähnlich wie vor dem großen Forenupdate:

Vorher:





KBU mit LMB:





Das Ganze gibt es (wie das Lokalranking) unter einer "hol-es" Adresse:

*http://lmb.hol.es*​
Es wird auf dieser Webseite die aktuelle KBU-Startseite angezeigt, mit eingeblendetem LMB.
Alle Links auf dieser Seite führen dann allerdings zurück zum "echten" IBC Forum (erkennbar an der Adresse in der Browser-Adressleiste), daher ist das LMB auf anderen Seiten nicht vorhanden 

Aber wer möchte, kann ja statt auf die Original-IBC-Seite ein Lesezeichen auf die LMB-Seite einrichten.
Dann würde zumindest zum Einstieg gleich die aktuelle LMB-Übersicht angezeigt.

Würde mich jedenfalls freuen, wenn es mithilft, das Tourenangebot (weiter) wiederzubeleben! 

Fragen, Anregungen und Verbesserungsvorschläge sind herzlich willkommen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (5. Dezember 2014)

Es geschehen noch Zeichen und Wunder, ist ja auch bald Weihnachten.


----------



## Dart (7. Dezember 2014)

Ralf, Du bist einmalig .


----------



## sun909 (11. Dezember 2014)

Hallo Ralf, 
das ist eine tolle Idee!

Werde das mit verlinken, wenn ich die Termine unregelmäßig mal wieder update 

grüße!


----------

